
One day, a computer will fit on a desk (1974) [video] - gmargaritis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTdWQAKzESA&feature=youtu.be
======
smoyer
The Apple I was launched just two years after this in 1976 -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_I](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_I)

